# Ax men saws



## Carter Off-Road (Feb 5, 2010)

What size saws are they using i see 880's and 575xp's ? Thats pretty bad comparing those 2...


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 5, 2010)

Mostly looked like Browning uses 660s and Rygaards have a 441 as a landing saw. I think someone had a 460. The huskys are harder to tell apart.


----------



## Hlakegollum (Feb 5, 2010)

What did he pull out of the swamp water? 088?


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 10, 2010)

i have seen anything from 372 to 395 and 440 to 880


----------

